# Ma957 Co2 Milwaukee Regulator



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

What are peoples' experiences with this brand regulator. Specifically, if you have one, how long have you had it for and what if any issues have you experienced. 

I have read mixed things. This is the only regulator that it affordable for me right now. I normally do not like to cut corners and like to pay for the best, ideally a dual stage regulator. However, I was just reviewing my finances and it is too tight right now for anything other than a Milwaukee Regulator. Any thoughts, experiences, etc., would be appreciated.


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

I've heard all sorts of bad things about these regulators. Luckily, I am reading all those bad posts while sitting next to my tanks which have two different Milwaukee 957's on two different 20lb tanks. I haven't actually experienced any issues with mine. I have the stock solenoid, needle valve, bubble counter etc that came with the reg.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

jargonchipmunk said:


> I've heard all sorts of bad things about these regulators. Luckily, I am reading all those bad posts while sitting next to my tanks which have two different Milwaukee 957's on two different 20lb tanks. I haven't actually experienced any issues with mine. I have the stock solenoid, needle valve, bubble counter etc that came with the reg.


Thanks, I think I may pass on teh Mikwaukee after reading the review in this thread.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/78265-azoo-vs-milwaukee-regulators.html


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

People dog the Milwaukee all the time, but I've had nothing but good experiences with it. I currently own 2. The only problem is that it's needle valve pretty much sucks, so if you are running it on a small tank, it's hard to get a low bubble count. 

The fix to this is to either sub in a better needle valve(slightly more money) or use a pH controller(a lot more money). If you put in some time and patience, you can use the Milwaukee needle valve.


----------



## snafu (Oct 9, 2004)

Homer_Simpson said:


> What are peoples' experiences with this brand regulator. Specifically, if you have one, how long have you had it for and what if any issues have you experienced.


I have one running on a 60g tank. I've had it for nearly 5 years. No real issues so far (knock on wood). 

if you like to buy the best, i'd say wait because you are never gonna feel satisfied if you buy the alternative. that goes for most things in life, not just regulators.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

jmhart said:


> People dog the Milwaukee all the time, but I've had nothing but good experiences with it. I currently own 2. The only problem is that it's needle valve pretty much sucks, so if you are running it on a small tank, it's hard to get a low bubble count.
> 
> The fix to this is to either sub in a better needle valve(slightly more money) or use a pH controller(a lot more money). If you put in some time and patience, you can use the Milwaukee needle valve.


+1.

I used to run two Milwaukees. No problems for 3+ years.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

+1

Running one for almost 5 years, no issues. 

The needle valve was pretty good compared to the Clippard things. Probably not as good as one that costs a lot more money, but enough control for me.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

Wasserpest said:


> +1
> 
> Running one for almost 5 years, no issues.
> 
> The needle valve was pretty good compared to the Clippard things. Probably not as good as one that costs a lot more money, but enough control for me.


Don't get me wrong, the needle valve is fine for a 30g+ tank, but I've found it to be a PITA for 5 or 10g tanks.

Instead of spending more money on a better regulator or better needle valve, I highly recommend a pH controller. It's not a necessity, but it sure does make life easier.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Thanks guys for sharing your experiences and feedback. My main concern was the quality of the solenoid. Tom Barr has gone through many solenoids with this regulator due to them prematurely burning out. The other issue is how easy it is to adjust c02 flow for smaller tanks. The plan was to use it to inject c02 into two tanks a 5 gallon and 10 gallon. Bugman indicated major issues with tweaking the needle valve for appropriate c02 injection into a 5 gallon tank.

Due to these issues, I am considering an Azoo regulator, which I may be able to purchase for less.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't think the Azoo is going to help out with the low bubble rate issue, unless you're looking to get a good deal on it and then purchase a quality needle valve.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I used two different Azoo regulators on 10g and 15g aquariums with SMS 122 controllers. I had no problems. I got them when they were selling for around $40.

I wouldn't run them on small aquariums w/o either a better needle valve or a pH controller. I noticed that the Azoo needle valve's rate varies according to the temperature of the room, but it was OK since I had a controller.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Left C said:


> I used two different Azoo regulators on 10g and 15g aquariums with SMS 122 controllers. I had no problems. I got them when they were selling for around $40.
> 
> I wouldn't run them on small aquariums w/o either a better needle valve or* a pH controller.* I noticed that the Azoo needle valve's rate varies according to the temperature of the room, but it was OK since I had a controller.


Ok thanks. This was going to be used with a 5 gallon experimental mineralized soil tank. I was really hoping to set the bubble rate and use a drop checker to hit approximate 30 ppm c02. The c02 was going to be set to be off at night. I have some concerns with using a PH controller based on the following:

You set the PH controller reading at a PH level using a KH reading based on the c02 chart I assume. For example, KH is 4, you set PH to 6.5 for 30 ppm, plug and play and forget.

If the KH fluctuates, say due to a water change, then what? Say the water change drops the KH, but your the PH controller is still reading a 6.5. Based on that you assume you have 30 ppm c02 but you may really have 20 c02. Now what, assuming this is a high light tank, the liklihood of algae rearing its ugly head and wreaking havoc on your plants and beautiful aquascape greatly increases. And once you have to fight that monster, it can get ugly. 

I don't use or have used a PH controller and have had great success using a drop checker to set by c02 to an approximate 30 ppm. I know that neither method is totally accurate. With a set bubble rate to approximate c02 at 30 ppm using a drop checker, the c02 injection will always be the same regardless of KH levels. That is why this is my preferred method. Also, since the 5 gallon will be a mineralized topsoil expeimental tank using dolomite, I suspect that the KH levels will greatly fluctuate as the tank matures, which will further complicate matters and render a PH controller even more inaccurate with respect to setting c02.

Actually, I am seriously considering going the SUMO regulator route, as expensive as it is. I will make sacrafices elsewhere in my life to afford this. The more you folks educate me and the more I learn of potential short term and likely long term problems of going the cheap route with a regulator, the more reluctant I am to take that route. Plus, the cost of a PH controller plus cheap regulator or cheap regulator plus better needle valve is almost the equivalent of a expensive quality regulator with better needle valve. Hey, what can I say, you guys are lucky that in the US you can access great deals on such stuff, in Canada, your options are limited. 

Thanks again for all the input and recommendations.


----------



## clmntch (Nov 7, 2008)

The only problems I have with mine:
a) I blew the low pressure gauge the first time i turned the unit on (my fault, didn't open it up all the way)
b) the water in the bubble counter keeps going up the damn tube to the reactor. So I have to refill it every other week. (any advice?)

Other than that, It works just fine...


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

clmntch said:


> The only problems I have with mine:
> b) the water in the bubble counter keeps going up the damn tube to the reactor. So I have to refill it every other week. (any advice?)
> 
> Other than that, It works just fine...


Did you mount it upside down??? The water should stay in the bubble counter as long as gravity works as usual. :wink:

There is some evaporation that increases with increased bubble count. I run about 2 bubbles per second and the water stays there for several months.


----------



## snafu (Oct 9, 2004)

since you already have a CO2 indicator, you could use it to calibrate the the pH setpoint on the controller whenever do a major water change. whether use you a controller or not, a drop checker seems like a good idea. i think the closer you get to what you actually want to measure, the better. i agree with the other poster that you will need pretty precise control if you are injecting CO2 into a 5 gal tank. 

i wonder if a simple check valve near the reactor on your CO2 line might help with losing all your bubble counter fluid?


----------



## clmntch (Nov 7, 2008)

Wasserpest said:


> Did you mount it upside down??? The water should stay in the bubble counter as long as gravity works as usual. :wink:
> 
> There is some evaporation that increases with increased bubble count. I run about 2 bubbles per second and the water stays there for several months.


There is only 1 way to mount it... I'd have to be really special :help: to mount it upside down.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

I hate mine. My needle valve is a total PITA. I have noticed that the system is dependant on the ambient temperature of my house. I tend to let it get pretty cold at night and warm during the day. I have been trying to save a little money on central air/heat, but it seems to make it a necessity to make daily adjustments to my needle valve.

Once the ambient temperature stabilizes one way or the other (consistent Winter or Summer months), then I don’t have to make constant adjustments.

The other day, it was rather cold in my house. I checked my bubble rate, and it was pumping out about a bubble every 10 seconds. I tweaked it and got it back up to my normal rate which is about 5 bps and it was good to go until the next day. The next day was considerably warmer in my house, and the bubble rate was streaming almost like I didn’t have a needle valve.


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

I've had mine for only 3 months, but have no real complaints so far.

The first day I hooked it up, I did have to keep adjusting the needle valve. I'd come back and find the bubble rate had dropped considerably. After that first day, though, it's been just fine. 

I have heard reports of end of tank dump occurring with this regulator.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Homer_Simpson said:


> ... I have some concerns with using a pH controller based on the following:
> 
> You set the pH controller reading at a pH level using a KH reading based on the CO2 chart I assume. For example, KH is 4, you set pH to 6.5 for 30 ppm, plug and play and forget. ...


A good place to start is with the CO2 chart then you tweak the pH controller with the drop checker.

I am very interested in saving my pennies so that I can get an AquaControler Jr like ColeMan and others are using.


----------



## Bugman (Jan 7, 2008)

I have two but now they are the milwaukee reg only. I replaced the solenoid and needle valves on both of them. My solenoid did indeed burn out on both of them and the needle valves were horrible. I was never able to get a consistent rate. Now that I have replaced the parts I have not touched them again. Set once and the rate is as consistent as can be. So maybe I got two lemons but...............................

I paid about $90 for the milwaukee and then put another $60 into the new solenoid and needle valve. I would have been better off buying something else. Sounds like I am the odd man out in this post but I have read too many other horror stories. 

My last purchase was a Victor 253A off Ebay for about $55. Then spent the $60 for the solenoid and needle valve. All total I probably have about $125 into it.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I have one.. I have had a few problems.. but mainly they are user error.. if you do not use the proper instructions when hooking it up.. you will cause problems. I have had mine for a year with no real problems other than a cheap needle valve.. I am replacing it and go from there.


----------



## Native American (Sep 22, 2006)

Two MA957's each on 10-lb. aluminum bottles for the last 4-1/2 years. I got them with solenoids and bubble counters for $68.00 each, plus shipping.

I did one mod to each....removed the stock "low pressure" gauges, and installed a pair of 0-15psi range gauges:

WIKA gauge at gaugestore.com










No problems with these regulators, and no low-pressure dump as I finished off each CO2 bottle. Just follow Milwaukee's instructions, and the MA957's work well. 

Sadly, the supplied low-side gauges make it difficult to follow the instructions, so back then I spent about $16.00 for two WIKA gauges of appropriate 0-15psi pressure range. 

Anyways, you don't need the stock Milwaukee low-side 0-140psi range gauge for a FW planted tank.

I've done a refill on each aluminum tank since then; less than $10 for 10-lb. of CO2.

I'm heading out to get a 20-lb. aluminum cylinder with a JBJ regulator and manifold that I got from craigslist. Actually, an even better reason is for my family to see what a _real_ tank setup looks like. The seller is one of those guys who goes all out on every hobby he pursues, and has the business and finances to support it.

NA


----------

